# Do you have Asperger's?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*http://www.piepalace.ca/blog/asperger-test-aq-test/*

(Someone with SA but not asperger's can easily score up to 17)
(A score over 32 means that you might have it)

If you want to take a longer, and perhaps more accurate quiz, then try this one: *http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php *
(Don't vote based on this one. Use the original one above)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Short test: 38.

Long test:

*







*
Your Aspie score: 152 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 57 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

I used to have some anxiety interacting with strangers, but I've mostly gotten over that now. Instead, I feel like I have protocols and learned behaviors I have to follow when I go out into society. Like I force myself to look people in the eye even though I don't want to because I was criticized for that in the past. Somtimes my emotions aren't really mine own, just what's expected in certain situations. I've gotten better with practice, but I still don't feel like I am one of "them" Instead I'm separated, on the outside of society looking in.

I also have trouble remembering names with faces, even though I could tell you random details about where they were sitting in the room or what they were wearing. I actually make study sheets of people's names in class sometimes so I can study them and recall it later.

The Asperger's diagnosis makes sense to me. I am often distracted by and notice small details that other people don't. I will notice things out of place or the slight buzzing that every else seems to ignore. I'm always fascinated by how things work and will waste hours reading wikipedia to find out stuff like what the cache hierarchy is in my cpu and how it works or what the letters in HDMI,HTTP,HDCP,HTML stand for. On the flipside, I'm a terrible procrastinator and will shun reading anything that's assigned to me. I also find it hard to carry on a normal conversation with people. My sister has told me that I tend to get focused on talking about something and ramble on without caring whether or not she's actually listening.

I'm also good at creating mental maps in my head. For instance, I can remember exactly where I slept in hotel rooms that I stayed in once many years ago or the layout of trails I walked on or airports I visited. (not all the time, but sometimes) However If you ask me _when _I took those trips, then I have no idea.

I don't really care to much about people's lives and personal relationship and instead prefer to have conversations that focus on other topics like understanding why something works the way it does. I'm thinking this is why I have so much trouble talking to people. It's not because I'm somewhat anxious (which I am) It's because we have nothing to talk about. I know it makes me sound like a narcissist, but for the most part I just don't care what other people are thinking and don't care about their interpersonal relationships.

The only thing I don't have is the repititive behaviors and routines and I don't have a giant coin collection. I also don't mind large crowds of anonymous strangers or loud noises (i like the energy level) so IDK if it could be something else like maybe I'm just socially retarded.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I scored a 17. According to the test I am an "average female scientist". :lol What? I had a psychiatrist suggest to me that I might have this, but I just don't see it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I scored a 17. According to the test I am an average female scientist. :lol What?


lol yeah. Eventually Northstar will find this thread and get upset about the gender bias. :boogie


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

arnie said:


> lol yeah. Eventually Northstar will find this thread and get upset about the gender bias. :boogie


You think you know me


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't even need to take the test, I was diagnosed with it. Being autistic is my curse along with being ugly.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

24 and I'm apparently an Average Math Contest winner????! WHAT?! lol


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I got 22, I was diagnosed with PDD-NOS

http://www.autismspeaks.org/what-autism/pdd-nos

and ever since that day I felt like someone took an ink stamp and stamped the word "defective" on my forehead.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

32. "Scores over 32 are generally taken to indicate Asperger's Syndrome or high-functioning autism, with more than 34 an 'extreme' score," so I guess I'm right on the cusp, huh? BTW I suck, suck, SUCK SUCK SUCK at math. :mum

I've had two people, a person online who has Asperger's, and my own psychologist, suggest Asperger's as a diagnosis for me, but after looking into it I'm positive that's not my case. Schizotypal personality disorder is another suggested diagnosis I've had (it's on my record, unlike Asperger's), and that sounds closer; I think it's my schizotypal tendencies that could look somewhat like Asperger's. Weird how many different ideas can be tossed out there at just one person!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

22


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I got a 39.

Well, if this was a game of golf I just blew it. I don't know what point being a social reject falls into something like that.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I got 31


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

41. I typically score high on Asperger's tests.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've often wondered if a diagnosis of Asperger's would fit me. I scored 30.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

36, and I've been diagnosed. Gift if I make it, curse if I don't, it's all up to me.


----------



## HarryHaller (Dec 23, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> 32. "Scores over 32 are generally taken to indicate Asperger's Syndrome or high-functioning autism, with more than 34 an 'extreme' score," so I guess I'm right on the cusp, huh? BTW I suck, suck, SUCK SUCK SUCK at math. :mum
> 
> I've had two people, a person online who has Asperger's, and my own psychologist, suggest Asperger's as a diagnosis for me, but after looking into it I'm positive that's not my case. Schizotypal personality disorder is another suggested diagnosis I've had (it's on my record, unlike Asperger's), and that sounds closer; I think it's my schizotypal tendencies that could look somewhat like Asperger's. Weird how many different ideas can be tossed out there at just one person!


How do you see the schizotypal pd symptoms manifest, aside from social anxiety?


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

26. But I say this every time: I find it hard to take these self-tests very seriously... You know, maybe I interpret what the options mean more differently than others would... Who knows...??


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Try this site http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php this quiz is lot longer.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I scored a 33, I've been kind of wondering if I have Asperger's or not, but I know it is hard to diagnose as an adult.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got a score of 19- average male scientist, and average male or female physicist


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> I got a score of 19- average male scientist, and average male or female physicist


Hmm. I retook this test pretending I had SA but not Aspies and still got a 17.

Some of those questions would apply to both like "I find it hard to make new friends."


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

37. ;x I do wear the same clothes over and over... Maybe I do have it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> 37. ;x I do wear the same clothes over and over... Maybe I do have it.


A lot of people with SA wear the same clothes over and over(insecurities) . But if changing your routine causes you to become very upset, then I would consider it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> A lot of people with SA wear the same clothes over and over. But if changing your routine causes you to become very upset, then I would consider it.


I almost cried when my mom took my jacket away from me..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> I almost cried when my mom took my jacket away from me..


Where you upset about the change? Or were you upset because you couldn't use your jacket to hide anymore?


----------



## Stack (May 22, 2012)

I scored 27 but I don't think this is a very good quiz. There is no undecided option. I do think I have some traits of Aspergers, but I don't think I'm an Aspie.


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

some people said i might have aspergers, i personally think most people in my family have alittle of it, i dont fit some of the criteria of it, the problem with aspergers is that it's high functioning autism so alot of people look and act "normal", so it can be a hard diagnosis to make


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Where you upset about the change? Or were you upset because you couldn't use your jacket to hide anymore?


I don't know.. I just.. I didn't want to go to school without my jacket on. Both options seem to apply to me.. x.x I'm not sure if I have it, I'm just paranoid..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> I don't know.. I just.. I didn't want to go to school without my jacket on. Both options seem to apply to me.. x.x


When I was in high school I wore a hoodie every day, and one day I lost it and had to go to school without it. I felt like I might as well have gone to school naked, cuz I felt so exposed:/ Would you say it felt like this?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> When I was in high school I wore a hoodie every day, and one day I lost it and had to go to school without it. I felt like I might as well have gone to school naked, cuz I felt so exposed:/ Would you say it felt like this?


I'd probably feel the same way, and be afraid of everyones reactions. They're so used to seeing me in my jacket, I think I'll get attention from not wearing it. I'd probably try to find another jacket in replacement and wear it for the remainder of the year, or maybe find an identical one. But it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

32 and I have been diagnosed previously with Asperger's.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I got 48, and I score high on the longer one also, but I still think I probably don't have it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

carambola said:


> I got 48, and I score high on the longer one also, but I still think I probably don't have it.


That's almost a 100% score. You're score is way above the cut off. You def. got it dude.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> I'd probably feel the same way, and be afraid of everyones reactions. They're so used to seeing me in my jacket, I think I'll get attention from not wearing it. I'd probably try to find another jacket in replacement and wear it for the remainder of the year, or maybe find an identical one. But it wouldn't be the same.


Sounds like SA to me, people on the autism spectrum usually aren't concerned about or don't even notice the thoughts and reactions of others(Mind blindness). If it is a big concern for you then you could always get a professional diagnosis, but keep in mind these "professionals" can be very bias and overzealous when it comes to diagnosing. What actually helped me to stop wearing jackets was people constantly telling me I was crazy for wearing them during summer.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sounds like SA to me, people on the autism spectrum usually aren't concerned about or don't even notice the thoughts and reactions of others(Mind blindness). If it is a big concern for you then you could always get a professional diagnosis, but keep in mind these "professionals" can be very bias and overzealous when it comes to diagnosing. What actually helped me to stop wearing jackets was people constantly telling me I was crazy for wearing them during summer.


Well I'm a bit relieved. c: I doubt I'd be able to get a professional diagnosis, I can't even gather the courage to be professionally diagnosed with SA. People constantly tell me about the Summer excuse as well, it's already in the high 90s over here, & I'm still wearing it! But I always take it off as soon as I get home, so it's not much of a bother. Thanks so much for the help. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> Well I'm a bit relieved. c: I doubt I'd be able to get a professional diagnosis, I can't even gather the courage to be professionally diagnosed with SA. People constantly tell me about the Summer excuse as well, it's already in the high 90s over here, & I'm still wearing it! But I always take it off as soon as I get home, so it's not much of a bother. Thanks so much for the help. :b


At least you found this forum, I suffered in silence for 4 years before I finally got help. And your welcome


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

4

What the hell does that mean?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

38. I would have definitely scored higher in the past, however I have gotten more comfortable in social situations as of late and can now communicate with others without making it obvious to them that I have any kind of social impairment (or so I've been told).


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Try this site http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php this quiz is lot longer.


Some of those hit home:

*Do you have problems recognizing faces
-- yes and I can't associate names and faces easily.
**Has it been harder for you than for others to keep friends?
-- all of my friends have drifted away. 
**Do you suddenly feel distracted by distant sounds?
-- Absolutely 
**Do your feelings cycle regulary between hopelessness and extremely high confidence? 
-- I'm totally bipolar
**Do you expect other people to know your thoughts, experiences and opinions without you having to tell them? 
-- This**
* *  Do you talk to yourself? *
-- Who else is there to talk to?*
**Are you naturally so honest and sincere yourself that you assume everyone should be? 
**Do you tend to notice details that others do not? 
**As a child, was your play more directed towards, for example, sorting, building, investigating or taking things apart than towards social games with other kids? 
--- what social games?
**Do people often tell you that you keep going on and on about the same thing? 
**Are you bothered by clothes tags or light touch? 
-- little things like that drive me nuts.
**Do you wring your hands, rub your hands together or twirl your fingers? 
-- only ocassionally, not in public, but yeah.
**Do you often have lots of thoughts that you find hard to verbalize? 
-- Exactly.
**Do you dislike it when people stamp their foot in the floor?
-- can't stand the tappers*
*Do you find it easier to understand and communicate with odd & unusual people than with ordinary people? 
-- I loathe ordinary people.
**
*


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I went to an Aspergers talk by Rudy Simone last night, it was very interesting and Rudy is lovely.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

arnie said:


> That's almost a 100% score. You're score is way above the cut off. You def. got it dude.


You can't tell if someone definitely has it based on that quiz. Looking at the answers that give an 100% score, someone could just have that type of personality without having Asperger's. The diagnosis in the US requires significant impairment in day to day life and probably other things that the quiz doesn't mention too. I don't think you should tell someone they definitely have it only based on their score. Taking these kinds of quizzes seriously is often what makes people diagnose themselves with disorders they don't have.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

arnie said:


> That's almost a 100% score. You're score is way above the cut off. You def. got it dude.





Fruitcake said:


> You can't tell if someone definitely has it based on that quiz. Looking at the answers that give an 100% score, someone could just have that type of personality without having Asperger's. The diagnosis in the US requiressignificant impairment in day to day lifeand probably other things that the quiz doesn't mention too. I don't think you should tell someone they definitely have it only based on their score. Taking these kinds of quizzes seriously is often what makes people diagnose themselves with disorders they don't have.


+1. I think it's wrong to tell people they "definitely" have it solely based on a quiz...

Also, a lot of the symptoms for SA and AS overlap. Also, people may exaggerate their answers in a quiz (like remembering a single incidence where they've done something AS-like).

---

IIRC, I always score really high in that test. Taken it several times before and scored in 40s range.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

arnie said:


> *
> 
> Anyone mind telling me what this chart means?
> *


I don't know so I'm going to guess and maybe you could tell me if it sounds right. I think how far the black line is to the edge is telling you how close you fit the trait (e.g. compulsive) in that way (e.g. neurotypical). So with the compulsive your line is almost 6/10 on the asperger's side, I guess that means you are a bit higher than average in asperger's like compulsiveness. Then on the compulsiveness on the neurotypical side it says you got about 2/10, meaning you answered a few questions regarding compulsiveness with answers similar to neurotypical people? The intellectual and physical parts just mean whether the trait is physical or intellectual, so like how talent is on the intellectual half. I think. No idea what the hunting part means though.

Does that sound right? And did I explain it clearly enough...? :um


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I got 20 on the short quiz and the longer quiz says this:
Your Aspie score: 125 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 99 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits










Just taking them out of interest; I know I don't have Asperger's.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> 4
> 
> What the hell does that mean?


It means you have barely any of the Asperger's traits that the test addresses. I don't get what you don't get about it. You know what Asperger's characteristics are?


----------



## Micio (Jan 3, 2011)

The issue with Asperger’s and Social Anxiety is that Social Anxiety can cause Asperger’s symptoms, which is why many people with SAD are wrongly diagnosed with Asperger’s.
It’s as if congenital blindness was defined as “not being able to see anything since birth” and people with malformed eyelids (imagine having contiguous skin in front of your eyes, so that they’re constantly covered and you can’t open them) were diagnosed with it. That would be ridiculous, wouldn’t it? I mean, it’s obviously a different condition.
It’s possible to have both Social Anxiety and Asperger’s, but they’re different disorders and I really don’t like this attitude of certain psychiatrists that diagnose with Asperger’s anyone who doesn’t fit into their ideal of a normal person.

(I scored 22 BTW, despide having been diagnosed with Asperger’s. Please not that I reject the diagnosis)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> 26. But I say this every time: I find it hard to take these self-tests very seriously... You know, maybe I interpret what the options mean more differently than others would... Who knows...??


I agree with that. I've taken some tests with a friend before, and I found out that they interpreted some questions very differently.

I scored 26.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I got 35, but I've been diagnosed with Asperger's as well so...


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I got 17.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

This test only uses the direction of the answer. You can answer every question with a "slightly" response and get 50.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

On this quiz I scored 40. I do have an Asperger's diagnosis.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

23

pretty sure I know a guy who has a severe, undiagnosed case of asperger's or something like it. he's really, really hard to be around for more than like an hour at a time.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got a 28 on the test but I don't think I have aspeger's so I'm not worried it is a little higher than average.


----------



## Stack (May 22, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 73 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 141 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I scored 21. Just your average male or female computer scientist.

This probably goes without saying, but I think the test is flawed. As someone else has said, anyone who has SA or has more interest in intellectual or unusual things than average is likely to score relatively highly on this, surely.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ You're right, it's been studied using a group with SAD. They scored in between normals and those with Asperger's on average.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Try this site http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php this quiz is lot longer.


99. ruht, ruh.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Just did this quiz as well for fun. :b

Your Aspie score: 142 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 44 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

25 here


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

16, but I think I'm on the spectrum because the stimulus overload I get from looking people in the eyes and my social issues. Both have affected me since a very young age. I can naturally read emotions, catch sarcasm and have always had decent coordination. I also never had stimming or obsessional interests, so I don't think it's a full-blown case of asperger's. I just get so overwhelmed with visual and auditory stimulus that I can't easily focus on conversations. I don't know. Maybe, it's just SA and not a spectrum thing, since it's a common symptom, but I think SA and ASD are closely related.


----------



## dirsad (Mar 7, 2012)

22.

Remember the scale they use there isn't an aptitude ranking.

So even though I am above the Average male or female computer scientist, does not make me a good male or female computer scientist...it just means I share some common characteristics.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> It means you have barely any of the Asperger's traits that the test addresses. I don't get what you don't get about it. You know what Asperger's characteristics are?


Yeah, I know that. I actual have had a lot to do with people with Asperger's. But there's no 'if you're in this range this is what you're like' for the bottom range as in most of the categories above it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

theJdogg said:


> 16, but I think I'm on the spectrum because the stimulus overload I get from looking people in the eyes and my social issues. Both have affected me since a very young age. I can naturally read emotions, catch sarcasm and have always had decent coordination. I also never had stimming or obsessional interests, so I don't think it's a full-blown case of asperger's. I just get so overwhelmed with visual and auditory stimulus that I can't easily focus on conversations. I don't know. Maybe, it's just SA and not a spectrum thing, since it's a common symptom, but I think SA and ASD are closely related.


I can look people in the eyes, but I don't enjoy it. Everytime I'm out in public I feel like I'm going by a playbook of social interactions. Somebody walks by me and looks at me: I nod. Somebody makes eye contact with me, I have to hold it but not for too long. Laugh at the appropiate time. Try to fill in the conversation gap. The list goes on and on.

Social skills feels like a foreign language to me. I've learned the base vocabulary, but I'll never be fluent.

Of course, I don't even think about any of this when I'm with people I know well so I don't know if that qualifies me as an aspie or not.


----------



## VelmaVonTussel (May 20, 2012)

27. I won't remember a co-worker's name, but if they do something different to their hair, I notice. "Hey, uhm...you! You got low lights!" :um


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

14


Some of the questions are general, though. I don't see how not remembering birthdays or being good with numbers could add/detract points in an Asperger's test.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

18


----------



## philhalo66 (May 24, 2012)

i got a 43 and i do have an asperger diagnosis


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Your Aspie score: 98 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 117 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Scored 31 on the original quiz.

On the other:
Your Aspie score: 97 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 98 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## v0dka (May 25, 2012)

I scored 39.

I've been told by other people that there seems to be something "weird" about me, but I'm not sure whether or not I have Asperger's. I identify with a lot of symptoms but I don't know what to think.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Got a 31. I was diagnosed with PDD-NOS so it's not surprising.

I though Some of the question were kind of stupid though.

"I would rather go to a library than a party."

I feel like this is more of a measure of introversion and extroversion


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

The docs said I had medium Aspergers while my cousin has severe. I guess i've gotten over it within the past year or so though. 25 was my score though


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Venkska said:


> The docs said I had medium Aspergers while my cousin has severe. I guess i've gotten over it within the past year or so though. 25 was my score though


Err. You don't just "get over" Asperger's. It's a pervasive developmental disorder. Maybe you just learned to manage the symptoms better?


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Err. You don't just "get over" Asperger's. It's a pervasive developmental disorder. Maybe you just learned to manage the symptoms better?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Sometimes it can remit to the point a person no longer fulfills certain criteria, such as the DSM one on functional impairment. 

My doctor wrote I had severe Asperger's, but I can't tell if that was just to attempt to obtain services or maybe was just my functioning level rather than symptom expression.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I scored rather high on the second test too.

Am I just that socially inept though? It would be nice to have an answer once and for all. But I know that _ain't gonna happen!_


----------



## Drew008 (May 25, 2012)

31 here


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can take these tests at different times and I get a vastly different score every time.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

36.


----------



## shymandan (Mar 1, 2012)

27


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I got 16 on the short test. I think most of the points I got were related to SA.

Here's my results for the long version:

Your Aspie score: 68 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 125 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

37. Sigh.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

A psychologist I saw the other day suggested I might have Asperger's, so I've been researching the hell out of it. Gonna try to get a specialist's opinion within the next month. I never really considered it, I don't match all the criteria... but eh, we'll see.

Anyway:

I got 30 in the first test.

For the second one I got
Your Aspie score: 131 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 87 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

42 on the first one, as for the long one.
Your Aspie score: 155 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 48 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

I don't have the chart since it's old results (about a week). I've always scored highly on these things, but I never took them too seriously. However a week ago I found out a couple things when I finally got to a doctor about my anxiety (yay). Firstly at some point early in my scholastic history autism was suspected, but never followed up on, and the doctor suspects that there may be some autism in me.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I scored 29


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

22


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't remember how I got here, but I decided to waste some time: here is my weird-*** graph and score. Most of my "Aspie points", lol, are from being eccentric. Oh, and I got 19 on the short one.

Your Aspie score: 74 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 142 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I got 21 Average male or female computer scientist. :sus


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I got a 15 on the short test. I never thought I was aspie anyway.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

For the first original quiz I got a 22 which was higher than I was expecting, but it's probably more from social fears than aspergers. The second one I got

Your Aspie score: 80 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 129 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> For the first original quiz I got a 22 which was higher than I was expecting, but it's probably more from social fears than aspergers. The second one I got
> 
> Your Aspie score: 80 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 129 of 200
> You are very likely neurotypical


That's not really that high. Of course if you said that you have trouble with faces and notice little details that other people don't...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> That's not really that high. Of course if you said that you have trouble with faces and notice little details that other people don't...


I'm great with faces, but I do notice small details. I guess I'm good then.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I can't remember how I got here, but I decided to waste some time: here is my weird-*** graph and score. Most of my "Aspie points", lol, are from being eccentric. Oh, and I got 19 on the short one.
> 
> _Your Aspie score: 74 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 142 of 200
> You are very likely neurotypical_


Yours looks _a lot_ like mine, wtf.

Your Aspie score: 73 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 157 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Loser Name (Jan 26, 2012)

I have met some diagnosed aspies.
I'd rate them severe, medium, milder end of the spectrum.
I can feel it. It's like there's no connection.

Psychologist tried to diagnose me with it. Makes no sense. I actually had one of those mildish no connection thingy with her. I don't know if she presumed me being aspie and didn't pay much attention to non-verbal communication. A person can be interested in science, be recluse and have very bad anxiety without being an aspie. There's too much buzz around autism.

Someone commented that she feels like we're reading each other's thoughts. :b

I scored 17.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

27. I'm poopy at math, but highly imaginative.
Also 150/200 AS, 64 Neurotypical


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> 27. I'm poopy at math, but highly imaginative.
> Also 150/200 AS, 64 Neurotypical


You don't have to check every box to qualify for the disorder. I'm good at math, but don't do the repetitive behaviors.


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

I scored 33. Well, i'm highly imaginative, have a thing for number for some reason and try to constantly find patterns in everything even on my behaviours, so i guess it's the explanation for the result... but still, i don't completly trust these tests

Your Aspie score: 134 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 65 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## need4power (May 14, 2012)

I don't even need to do this test,i'm diagnosed with asperger.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Loser Name said:


> I have met some diagnosed aspies. I'd rate them severe, medium, milder end of the spectrum. I can feel it. *It's like there's no connection*.


That's interesting. My psychiatrist said that one of the reasons why he suspected that I'm mild or not on the spectrum is because he felt he could connect with me; that is, that I was talking with him not just at him. But I'm not sure how one can tell this? I think it means that people with Asperger's may take very little interest in other people's lives and prefer to talk about their own interests/opinions/concerns but I thought most people are like that? But it's hard to tell. On average I do have very little interest in other people's lives. But that's common in introverts, I think? I'm still surprised that so many people in this SAD forum feel lonely. I feel the opposite. Even the few people I know can be overwhelming for me. I'm guessing there's a fine line/similarities between extreme introversion and mild Asperger's/ASD as suggested in this paper:



> The similarities between autism, as defined by the DSM-IV-TR (see below), and introversion will be seen most clearly where they would conceptually intersect: severe but non-clinical introversion and high-functioning autism. However, the model proposed here is broader: as a continuum-model, less severe expressions of introversion and more severe expressions of autism would be present at more distal points.


*Inroversion and Autism: A conceptual exploration of the placement of introversion on the Autism Spectrum*
http://etd.fcla.edu/CF/CFE0003090/Grimes_Jennifer_O_201005_MA.pdf


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

22. One notch above "average male or female computer scientist".


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

33 lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Kon said:


> That's interesting. My psychiatrist said that one of the reasons why he suspected that I'm mild or not on the spectrum is because he felt he could connect with me; that is, that I was talking with him not just at him. But I'm not sure how one can tell this? I think it means that people with Asperger's may take very little interest in other people's lives and prefer to talk about their own interests/opinions/concerns but I thought most people are like that? But it's hard to tell. On average I do have very little interest in other people's lives. But that's common in introverts, I think?


You have to take into account reports from more than one person. Some people have told me I come across interpersonally dead. They can't grasp me. There's no connection. But a couple said the exact opposite. It really does depend who's talking to you and whether it's written or spoken, and how similar you are to each other. The lack of connection we have with people is similar to what more normal people can experience but is much more striking, frequent, and occurs also in absence of anxiety and depression. It's best to consider as many people as possible you've spoken to throughout life and ask them.

Body language and the way you converse, rather than personality, probably give the biggest impressions of lack of connection, but they're likely to be correlated anyway.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 68 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 158 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical







Sometimes I think I might have it because I can be awkward around people and have a difficult time connecting with them, and I feel out of place in social situations. But there are some people that I can connect with very well and not be awkward with.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

34. I've suspected Asperger's but have never seen a psychologist about it


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> 34. I've suspected Asperger's but have never seen a psychologist about it


The trouble with this test is that it gives a score if you only have SA.

Which Aspies symptoms make you think that you have it? (attention to detail, hand movements, difficulty connecting to people, rigid language patterns, obsessing over one thing, repetitive behavior... )


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

arnie said:


> The trouble with this test is that it gives a score if you only have SA.
> 
> Which Aspies symptoms make you think that you have it? (attention to detail, hand movements, difficulty connecting to people, rigid language patterns, obsessing over one thing, repetitive behavior... )


True. I took this other Asperger's quiz http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php (pretty sure this is the right one) a couple months ago and my results were 
"Your Aspie score: 151 of 200 
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 59 of 200 
You are very likely an Aspie"
After the test you can download a PDF that somewhat analyzes the answers you gave, it's very interesting.

I love routines. Repetitive behaviors - do you mean behaviors as "specific actions" or behaviors as "repeated patterns of action"? I have difficulty connecting with people. I don't know what language patterns means, such as a limited vocabulary, speaking of the same topics over and over, or something else? I've had many relatively short-lived, intense obsessions but it only started at age 14 or so and has faded some though that could be due to depression. it sounds cheesy but I've always felt on a different wave length than others.
The thing is, I feel like I have an excellent understanding of "between the lines" in social situations rather lacking understanding as Aspies do. Though my judgment on this is probably warped as social situations are uncommon for me :b Anyway this is the biggest sign to me that I may not be an Aspie


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> I don't know what language patterns means, such as a limited vocabulary


It means that you have strange ways of speaking. I've been accused of having a non-native accent even though I've lived here all my life.



ravagingthemassacred said:


> True. I took this other Asperger's quiz http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php (pretty sure this is the right one) a couple months ago and my results were
> "Your Aspie score: 151 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 59 of 200
> You are very likely an Aspie"
> ...


 If you are highly intelligent and have asperger's you can still figure out human social situations just by observation and repetition, even if you don't feel like you're one of them.

You sound like an aspie to me. Remember that you don't have to check every box to be classified as an aspie. I don't get addicted to routine (I have to force myself into them), but I fit a lot of the other diagnostics.


----------



## fear grips me (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a 32, which makes sense, seeing as I've actually been diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome.


----------



## Saaar (May 9, 2011)

I scored *23* What's the actual differences between social anxiety and asperges?


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I saw an interesting documentary about autism and bacteria in the gut. There seems to be a link between certain bacteria in the gut which produce neurotoxins and autism.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

What does it mean if I start the test but then quit after 20 questions because it's too long? 

I also think most questions are stupid and there are not enough answer options.


----------



## EMT (Apr 14, 2011)

33 last time I took it. My score varies.


----------



## EMT (Apr 14, 2011)

Saaar said:


> I scored *23* What's the actual differences between social anxiety and asperges?


People with Asperger's have a hard time reading body language and social cues. They also take things literal and process things differently. They also tend to say inappropriate things so they may appear rude or mean due to honesty. But social issues are not the only one, there is also the sensory issues they have, poor motor skills and coordination, difficulty with change, narrow intense interests, have routines and get upset if they get disrupted.

I do believe people with this condition can develop social anxiety due to their experience with people. I think SA is common in AS and can be part of it.

So that is the difference with AS and SA.


----------



## Saaar (May 9, 2011)

EMT said:


> People with Asperger's have a hard time reading body language and social cues. They also take things literal and process things differently. They also tend to say inappropriate things so they may appear rude or mean due to honesty. But social issues are not the only one, there is also the sensory issues they have, poor motor skills and coordination, difficulty with change, narrow intense interests, have routines and get upset if they get disrupted.
> 
> I do believe people with this condition can develop social anxiety due to their experience with people. I think SA is common in AS and can be part of it.
> 
> So that is the difference with AS and SA.


Thank you!


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Score = 28, no according to the test.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ourwater said:


> Score = 28, no according to the test.


This quiz is longer and might be more accurate:

http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Your Aspie score: 119 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 69 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie










Not too sure what to make of this. My social score on the neurotypical side is rather low...


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Short quiz: 19

Your Aspie score: 85 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 129 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I scored 17


----------



## Gigantopithecus (Jan 31, 2012)

"18 - average man" for me.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

19	Average male scientist, and average male or female physicist


really...


----------



## Xena (Mar 1, 2012)

19


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

15 on the short quiz.

Your Aspie score: 80 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 137 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

I got a 21 on the short one

Your Aspie score: 99 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 110 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits










My father has Aspergers and my youngest brother is suspected to have it as well. Not something that has ever been suggested to me. Just Selective Mutism when I was younger and SA.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

30 on the short test

"Do you enjoy mimicking animal sounds?"
Yes, who doesn't?

Your Aspie score: 98 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 111 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Short quiz: 29
Your Aspie score: 116 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 89 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits
http://rdos.net/eng/poly12c.php?p1=...&p6=58&p7=72&p8=47&p9=34&p10=29&p11=42&p12=24

I don't think that's good . . .


----------



## TravisBickle (Jun 29, 2012)

I believe that I do have Asperger's Syndrome, but I scored 28 on the test. I have been diagnosed with it, though.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

*Short quiz:* 36
*Long quiz:* Your Aspie score: 106 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 98 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## js3521 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome and have talk therapy sessions every month.

Short quiz: 43

Long quiz:
Your Aspie score: 163 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 38 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

22


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 120 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 90 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

I hope this isn't bad.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Dec 16, 2011)

32, but I've been diagnosed with AS.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

29. i don't think i have autism even though i relate to somethings like being a bad socializer and having a photographic memory


----------



## ker8 (Jun 30, 2012)

30...maybe I'm slightly aspergers-ish? Lol, idk. One of my cousins is autistic though.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

25 for me


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

i scored 30.

On another note, i do think i have something more than SA, in terms of some of my traits. I have a huge fascination with remembering dates, times, numbers and random bits of info that serve no use to me. And i remember my speech was delayed as a child - my mum thought i had hearing problems as i never spoke until i was 4, but when i did, i was ahead of all my peers for reading, writing and grammar. I had a huge interest in reading newspaper articles at the age of 4. Weird?

That's how my mum got a job in the school at the time because they thought she was teaching me to read the newspaper at home :lol 

I just always thought there was something different about me compared to my peers.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cope said:


> Your Aspie score: 120 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 90 of 200
> You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits
> 
> I hope this isn't bad.


You are what you are. What you do with it is up to you.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I often think some people on this site have more then SA. (Not belitting SA), but it makes sense why some people are having a hard time struggling with SA and anther disorder at the same time.... on the net, a lot of people wonder on here--
> 
> Bipolar, aspergers, borderline personality disorder, Adha/ add, anti social disorder, depression that causes anxiety and physical health problems come to mind.


Yeah i think your right, I have adhd, or have add, I went for neurofeedback sessions to knock some of the symtoms down and get better with some skills. Still i struggle with social situations and talking to girls. I dont know what to say. I don't have Aspergers disorder though


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

30

I know for a fact that I don't have Asperger's though. Doctors tried to diagnose me with Autism when I was little though due to my speech delay as well as a few other signs I was showing. 

People that don't have Autism usually think I do but people with Autism know that I don't. :|


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Scored 17. 

Back in high school my teachers thought I was autistic (because I was extremely reserved wich wasn't the case back in elementary were I was the rot apple of the pack lol)... That for me was quite an insult (no offense). They sended someone to check me out (not a proffesional) and he concluded I was not an autistic because I didn't have a single problem with looking him straight into the eyes as he was talking... Does that really mean I am not an autist?


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Moasim said:


> Scored 17.
> 
> Back in high school my teachers thought I was autistic (because I was extremely reserved wich wasn't the case back in elementary were I was the rot apple of the pack lol)... That for me was quite an insult (no offense). They sended someone to check me out (not a proffesional) and he concluded I was not an autistic because I didn't have a single problem with looking him straight into the eyes as he was talking... Does that really mean I am not an autist?


The eye contact does not necessarily mean anything. For example, I scored 36 and I have learned to do it simply to blend in.

However, given your low score combined with your ability to make eye contact, the logical conclusion is that you are neurotypical.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jinxx said:


> 30
> 
> I know for a fact that I don't have Asperger's though. Doctors tried to diagnose me with Autism when I was little though due to my speech delay as well as a few other signs I was showing.
> 
> People that don't have Autism usually think I do but people with Autism know that I don't. :|


Dont listen to all that. you probably just have Social Anxiety and just quiet. Ive been strugglnig with it for years. thats all it is. Try neurofeedback, taking 5HTP or try increasing omega 3 s


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I got 39 but I'm thinking I'm more of a schizoid in that I seldom show any emotion to people and don't really care about communicating with humans.
I have no friends and I like to keep it that way since over the years I've gotten very paranoid, despite me taking pills for that (Zyprexa).


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jinxx said:


> 30
> 
> I know for a fact that I don't have Asperger's though. Doctors tried to diagnose me with Autism when I was little though due to my speech delay as well as a few other signs I was showing.
> 
> People that don't have Autism usually think I do but people with Autism know that I don't. :|


I know for a fact I dont. I had problems socializing then and social phobia along with adhd. I didnt get the help I was supposed to get in my teenage years cause my parents were caught up in bullsh t, so the problems went into my 20s to have to solve on my own. Now in my mid 30s i did get better but it couldve been better then this.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

11

Bit surprised I'm 10 points lower than "Average computer scientist" since I studied computer science myself :um


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Some people think it is underdiagnosed.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> I got 17.


I took that longer test:
Your Aspie score: 85 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 122 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

25


----------



## CotLem (Jun 8, 2011)

I got 30. Not sure what that means but I know I'm not good with numbers. I often forget the date.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 53 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 149 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

Now I'm curious whether all SAers tend to fall into the aspie range for social and communication.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I got 32 on that test. I was diagnosed with it, but I don't really care if that's what it is, because I don't like to put a name or category label to who i am. Cause a lot of people are always telling me "oh, you're this way or this behavior because autistic people are always this way." Or they'll assume certain things about me.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn, I got 36...


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I scored a 38. Should I be ashamed? I have a hunch that i have Asperger's Syndrome, as I have many Autistic tendencies. I have never been officially diagnosed, however.


----------



## AJ54432 (Jun 28, 2012)

I got 30 on the quiz.

On the longer quiz:

Your Aspie score: 70 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 130 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical










I used to think I have Aspergers but now I see myself as neurotypical.

I might have OCD though...


----------



## zombrainz (Jul 24, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Asperger's at a young age, but I only got 29 on this quiz, which according to the site isn't high enough to indicate autism. Doesn't seem very accurate to me...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Scored 37.

And as for the other quiz: 
Your Aspie score: 131 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 79 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie.










Right. Well, I suppose I do have Aspie tendencies. Honestly though, I think they could be attributed to a bunch of other things like anxiety, OCD etc.


----------



## Xantar (Jul 27, 2012)

I haven't been officially diagnosed*, *but it seemsI have Asperger's. *

Short quiz:* 46

*Long quiz: *

Your Aspie score: 160 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 39 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

*







*


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I doubt I'm an aspie though. I'm just an eccentric with a large anxiety issue.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah, I got a 20 , I wonder what it means, I m not even diagnosed with it.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I scored a 31.

When I was a kid i was diagnosed with Asperger's

I never saw myself in that diagnosis and I still don't. I can't look anyone in the eyes except people I'm familiar with and I'm pretty much emotionally dead but aside from that ... meh.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

31


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I asked 2 co-workers at my work to do the test. One is quieter than me. She got 19. The other one is what I consider to be about average. She scored 13. I score 43-44. I was very surprised at their scores. I didn't think people can score so low. Especially people that didn't appear (to me) overly extroverted.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I got 32. Oddly enough I didn't think I would fall in that category.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

arnie said:


> it could be something else like maybe I'm just socially retarded.


That's an insult to people with Asperger's because you are describing traits that sounds typical of Asperger's syndrome but then suggest it could just be perhaps social retardation, a term which could be used to describe people with Asperger's syndrome since they are not the sharpest tools in the shed when it comes to socializing.

But anyway, I can relate to you in some ways. Like I will go into a social situation and will try to adjust my thoughts and feelings to the situation otherwise I get social phobia and feel like an outcast and I feel lost since I cannot understand intuitively social interaction and need to think my way through new situations.

You might or might not have asperger's syndrome. I use to think I had asperger's syndrome but now I am sure I do not have the "real" thing, I'm just neurotic. I know since crying had cured all my psychological problems for around 2 weeks and all asperger-like traits I had disappeared.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

here's the other one:

Your Aspie score: 116 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 82 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Short Test : 33

Long Test : 
Your Aspie score: 154 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 45 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie
*







*


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

You aspies! Everyone knows hybrids are the best


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

34


----------



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

I got 31. Gosh, I knew something is wrong with me.


----------



## snowflake1111 (Aug 27, 2012)

yeah i think i do sometimes


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

arnie said:


> This quiz is longer and might be more accurate:
> 
> http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php


okay, thanks. Sorry for the late reply. I'm getting some forms filled out for an autism center today. My mother is now acting manic.


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

I have no idea, but I got 29 on the test.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Did I post here already? I've done the short one a few times and I score between the 5 - 9 most of the time.

I'd score higher now though, cuz I've been starting to suck at smalltalk and eye contact since early this year, but with my schizoaffective and anxiety getting worse that makes sense.

The long one:

Your Aspie score: 45 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 170 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

*









Weird that it says I'm more physical than intellectual? Dunno bout that.
*


----------



## Han500 (Apr 21, 2012)

16.

*







*


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

a part of me thinks that they purposely name Asperger's syndrome 'Asperger's' because it sounds stupid.


----------



## psynetik (Sep 8, 2012)

*** burgers


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Short quiz : 32
Long quiz : Your Aspie score: 117 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 77 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"The test assesses five different areas. Autistic-like responses will show poor social skill, attention switching, communication and imagination, and an exaggerated attention to detail. In other words, geekiness. You scored 38."

I got 38... sounds like me alright! :haha


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

VC132 said:


> a part of me thinks that they purposely name Asperger's syndrome 'Asperger's' because it sounds stupid.


You're kidding, right? Like, you know it was named after Hans Asperger? I don't know why it would sound stupid.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

laura024 said:


> You're kidding, right? Like, you know it was named after Hans Asperger? I don't know why it would sound stupid.


I got asparagus syndrome


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^I picture an *** between a hamburger bun when I hear someone say it out loud.. xD


----------



## Suffer Little Children (Sep 13, 2012)

I scored a 25. Many people in my life have suggested that I have Asperger syndrome, but over the summer, my psychologist determined that I probably don't have it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

32


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

31 bs.

Long one


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i think that if you have sa the test is slightly biased torwards you having aspergers too even if you dont for obvious reasons


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Well. I got a 22. Does that mean I'm in the safe zone?  I dunno how seriously to take this test...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I scored a 25.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine was so low


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

Last year I took the test and got 19. Now I got 25, not a good development, although I got better at math.:teeth


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

19 meh.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Did the short test anyway, scored a 6.


----------



## DavidJacobsen (Aug 6, 2012)

31... sounds good to me..


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

i actually scored a 20 , therapist told me Im a possible candidate to have Aspergers and I should try Aspergers dating sites so I can interact and possibley try to date them and interact. There arent many people on those sites. Um no, I beg to differ with her and i dont want to narrow it down to just those possibilities. I communicate well with everyone, just not girls who maybe an attraction to me. Does anyone have anything to add to this?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

theCARS1979 said:


> i actually scored a 20 , therapist told me Im a possible candidate to have Aspergers and I should try Aspergers dating sites so I can interact and possibley try to date them and interact. There arent many people on those sites. Um no, I beg to differ with her and i dont want to narrow it down to just those possibilities. I communicate well with everyone, just not girls who maybe an attraction to me. Does anyone have anything to add to this?


I think I relate better with aspie girls. I've checked the aspie dating sites, but there isn't much activity there.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I've taken this a number of times, and always score up in the 30s, like around 34 as I seem to recall. But I don't think I'm Aspie. I read people's faces pretty well, I believe. I'm just on a different wavelength from everyone else, for some reason. Probably just a fear of people's anger, which I evoke chronically without meaning to.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I scored 44.

I knew I always had it...but wasn't diagnosed til I was 21..


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

19


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Aspie Alligator:

http://memegenerator.net/Aspie-Alligator












































-


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I scored 31.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

34

I've seen that test before & I think it's a pretty poor indicator. Given all the questions dealing with social interaction you're going to have most with SA scoring pretty high. Looking at the poll results, seems a third of us may have Aspergers, or the test is defective.


----------



## Vic Damone Jr (Jul 1, 2012)

35. Chalk up another potential disorder on my already staggeringly long list. Haha.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

laura024 said:


> You're kidding, right? Like, you know it was named after Hans Asperger? I don't know why it would sound stupid.


It sounds like *** Burgers.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

arnie said:


> It sounds like *** Burgers.


Yes, I've always wondered how this disorder could be called Asperger's. Didn't they realize how often people would make fun of it? It almost gives Aspies a bad name. Personally, I prefer mild autism, which seems to be the better terminology. After all, it is on the autistic spectrum.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone else feel like they have all of these asperger traits, but have learned to supress them after being slowly taught all of these social rules?

Like when I talk to someone and a topic is brought up that I know something about, I get the urge to infodump everything I know about that topic. Sometimes I will go on for 5 minutes, but then keep coming back every minute when I think of something new. Now it's like I have this model in my head of what a conversation should be, so I make a concious effort to try and keep a back and forth in the conversation going even though I already have the next line ready to go. I'm just waiting for the other person to acknowledge what I said so I can continue to talk.

Or the eye contact thing. It makes me uncomftorable so I used to not make it when I talk to people. Then I had an incident where a teacher made fun of me for not looking him in the eye when he talked to me. Ever since then I make a concious effort to look people in the eye. It's still not natural for me though. Sometimes I will walk around public and look other guys directly in the eye just to get a reaction. However, it's never feels right to just do it in a normal conversation when I'm not feeling confrontational.

I have other rules too, but it never quite feels like I'm acting like myself. It's more like a mental journal of all the behaviors of some remote tribe, that I have to consciously follow when I'm out in public. Like bringing up a topic of conversation, I can't just launch into it. I always start with a sentence to remind the other person of the subject and only then can I launch into what I really want to say. I know other people do the same things, but I get the feeling that when they do it, they don't even realize, but for me I'm aware everytime. Does that sound right?


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

arnie said:


> Does anyone else feel like they have all of these asperger traits, but have learned to supress them after being slowly taught all of these social rules?
> 
> Like when I talk to someone and a topic is brought up that I know something about, I get the urge to infodump everything I know about that topic. Sometimes I will go on for 5 minutes, but then keep coming back every minute when I think of something new. Now it's like I have this model in my head of what a conversation should be, so I make a concious effort to try and keep a back and forth in the conversation going even though I already have the next line ready to go. I'm just waiting for the other person to acknowledge what I said so I can continue to talk.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have these traits too. Sometimes I'm not sure if its from Aspergers or SA. Or possibly both. I wonder sometimes, is there even a difference between social anxiety and aspergers? A lot of the symptoms seem to overlap, or just "come with the territory." I mean, naturally you are going to be into more solitary hobbies if you fear group activities. You know?

Well, I suppose one could be aspergers and not anxious at all. Just feeling different without any negative emotions.

And I suppose someone could be socially anxious and not have all of the weird quirks of aspergers.

Regardless, all I know is that I scored 33 on the test. And I laughed hysterically at all the Aspie Alligator pics on the site because I could personally relate to them all. Then, I felt awful, because I could personally relate to them all.


----------



## sharperguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I scored 30. Which is interesting because I was told like 10 years ago that I was on the spectrum but probably just below the border of actually having aspergers.

It annoys the hell out of me sometimes because it seems I have some of the symptoms but not others. People generally find me weird and hard to understand because I love being social and joking around and meeting people, but at the same time I come off as being strange and having strange concepts and outlook on the world. I feel like I have an introvert and an extrovert inside my brain at the same time both fighting for control.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I got a 35. I've taken that test before and I think I got higher before. Everything you described sounds just like me, though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone else prefer tv series to movies? With a tv series like Stargate or something, I'm familiar with the characters and I know what I'm getting. With a movie it's a crapshoot everytime and then It's over in 2 hours. I just don't like being exposed to another fictional universe when I'm comfortable with the ones I already have.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

arnie said:


> Does anyone else prefer tv series to movies?


My movies are piled on the floor and on shelves. One of my shelves broke from the weight of my collection. I'm so disorganized. I don't mind watching a show now and then.


----------



## losermanlol (Sep 23, 2012)

29,

but then I have social anxiety or do I have aspergers and not social anxiety 

Tons of RDOS (aspie) test for you here.

http://aadduk.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=general&thread=4023&page=1

my test result here.
Did 2 tests, objectively and carefully, 8 months apart.

Sep 2010








and

May 2011








Result practically the same:
Your Aspie score: 97 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 98 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

Sort of weird that I have almost 50% in each...... nuff said!

Then we have an example of a husband, well good at his job who is clearly massively "normal"
aspie 40 neurotypical 160









And another
30 Aspie, 170 neurotypical








Now onto very high aspies.
probably 170 aspie








Same person with some medication for their adhd








Aspie 140








ASpie 182








Thats all I think


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

@losermanlol
Those are some really interesting tests. I always love polygonal spread graphs, because they give a better overall view than a one-dimensional number.

My spread seems to be some-what similar to yours:









I'm a little curious though what does this mean? I mean, fully left or right spreads are pretty obvious. Either your normal or full aspie. But what does something more around the middle mean? Like mine, where its almost even in all directions. What does that mean?

I didn't read the full PDF report yet. Maybe it'll say something interesting.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

jimjam said:


> I'm a little curious though what does this mean? I mean, fully left or right spreads are pretty obvious. Either your normal or full aspie. But what does something more around the middle mean? Like mine, where its almost even in all directions. What does that mean?
> 
> I didn't read the full PDF report yet. Maybe it'll say something interesting.


It means the disorder is not categorical. It's dimensional. There's no empirically meaningful cutoff point. You won't get such explanations from that site - best to check the professional researchers' explanations.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

26

and

Your Aspie score: 117 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 99 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


*







*


----------



## losermanlol (Sep 23, 2012)

What does it mean? 
Lol, I don't have a clue but it looks pretty and detailed


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

odd_one_out said:


> It means the disorder is not categorical. It's dimensional. There's no empirically meaningful cutoff point. You won't get such explanations from that site - best to check the professional researchers' explanations.


Dimensional. I see. That's still somewhat hard to grasp. Especially since so many of its symptoms overlap with SA or other disorders.

I mean, its not like other disorders. Like downs syndrome; you either have it or you don't.

That must mean that asperger's is a series of genes/neurons that form in a particular way. Unlike other disorders which have genetic binary states (on/off). Which means I'm right on the border of being aspie. Just enough to be "different" but not enough to be fully dysfunctional in society.

That also must mean that its curable to a degree. If you rewire your brain with the right thought processes, certain symptoms could be overcome. I'll have to keep this all in mind.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone else turn their body around to do something (etc: clockwise), but then feel the need to turn in the other direction (etc: counter-clockwise) until their change in angle goes back to 0. (Like a top on a spring) 

I used to do this as a kid a lot, but I still feel the urge now sometimes.


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

-rasies hand-

Got a score of 39. I already knew I had aspergers.. most people with aspergers cant joke at all, my dad spend like 2 years teaching me sarcasm. :| I am good at sarcasm unless my anxiety is bugging me... I cant read expressions, but I though myself to read them through voice.

EDIT: Oh, it also said i was a math contest winner, computer scientist, Physicist, female scientist, biologist.

Woo-hoo! My favorite subjects, math and science.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Taken tests like this about 5 times now, swear i have OCD. I always score low or normal (16), yet i keep doubting myself...


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

The test no longer works because I disabled certificates.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Eski said:


> Taken tests like this about 5 times now, swear i have OCD. I always score low or normal (16), yet i keep doubting myself...


Take the longer test and see how you score:

http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

I was looking up videos about autism because I had been thinking of applying to be an ABA therapist... After watching videos of aspies on youtube talking about their experiences, I felt like I related strongly to a lot of things from their childhood and now as an adult. 158 of 200. Is it possible for me to have undiagnosed asperger's even though I am 22? I was diagnosed with ADD a long time ago, but maybe it was confused with asperger's? Or I could have both? I left several questions as "?" because I felt like it was too vague to know how to answer or I just don't know how I am about what it asked.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

tranquildream said:


> I was looking up videos about autism because I had been thinking of applying to be an ABA therapist... After watching videos of aspies on youtube talking about their experiences, I felt like I related strongly to a lot of things from their childhood and now as an adult. 158 of 200. Is it possible for me to have undiagnosed asperger's even though I am 22? I was diagnosed with ADD a long time ago, but maybe it was confused with asperger's? Or I could have both?


Your condition is highly comorbid with ASD. It's pretty common for them to miss diagnosing high-functioning people, especially females.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

hopeless93 said:


> Yes, I've always wondered how this disorder could be called Asperger's. Didn't they realize how often people would make fun of it? It almost gives Aspies a bad name. Personally, I prefer mild autism, which seems to be the better terminology. After all, it is on the autistic spectrum.


I prefer the term aspergers, because then most people know you are high functioning. When you call it autism spectrum, all they hear is autism. I hate that the name is changing next year. Not happy. I'll keep calling it aspergers.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

So what is neurotypical? No one has defined that in this thread.

On the spread graph, what does a normal/typical person look like without SA and aspergers? Does the site give normal model examples?

I'll be taking these test later when I get home.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

StGlen333 said:


> So what is neurotypical? No one has defined that in this thread.
> 
> On the spread graph, what does a normal/typical person look like without SA and aspergers? Does the site give normal model examples?
> 
> I'll be taking these test later when I get home.


When you finish the test, you can get a pdf that lists of the questions, how you answered them and how a aspie/nt would answer that same question.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I just took the test again and this time I answered all the questions (Apparently I missed a few last time):

*







*
Your Aspie score: 152 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 57 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

StGlen333 said:


> So what is neurotypical? No one has defined that in this thread.
> 
> On the spread graph, what does a normal/typical person look like without SA and aspergers? Does the site give normal model examples?
> 
> I'll be taking these test later when I get home.


Neuro typical is just another term for normal, you cannot use the term normal, because it implies, that if you are not neuro typical that you are not normal and that is offensive.
eg. I'm normal, my daughters has aspergers, this infers she is not normal. Its offensive.Neuro typical is less offensive sounding.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

The test assesses five different areas. Autistic-like responses will show poor social skill, attention switching, communication and imagination, and an exaggerated attention to detail. In other words, geekiness. You scored 46. The ranking below provides some idea of where that AQ fits in.

Score	
32 - 50	Scores over 32 are generally taken to indicate Asperger's Syndrome or high-functioning autism, with more than 34 an "extreme" score


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 145 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 42 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

*I have Aspergers*



arnie said:


> *http://www.piepalace.ca/blog/asperger-test-aq-test/*
> 
> (Someone with SA but not asperger's can easily score up to 17)
> (A score over 32 means that you might have it)
> ...


I don't need to have that test because I got diagnosed by one of the world's top specialists a couple of weeks back. It makes a lot more sense now as to why I was like the way I am growing up.

It's no longer a mystery. Aspergers people especially in their teens have poor communication skills. People with it sometimes try to draw attention to themselves by doing strange things or exhibiting strange behavior (This can totally relate to me I used to do things like bring prayer beads into school to see how other people would react) -

Aspergers people also hate Fads & Clique. This makes someone with Aspergers hard to fit in and makes us feel frustrated. Aspergers people also can be naive when it comes to making friends which often leads to bullying.

Of course as time builds on we feel a barrier between us and society and we became more and more anxious as people. I can safely say life would be a lot easier if I wasn't born with Aspergers.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> Your condition is highly comorbid with ASD. It's pretty common for them to miss diagnosing high-functioning people, especially females.


Yep. I was diagnosed with ADHD 19 years ago. Asperger's as a diagnosis was not around when I was diagnosed with ADHD; some psychiatrists recognized it for boys but not for girls. 8 years ago my psychiatrist had met tested for Asperger's. Actually, he was part of a company that did brain scans to try to determine whether someone had ADHD or Asperger's, among other issues (the brain functions slightly differently with different diagnoses) but he said with me it was pretty cut and dry; EVERY person he scanned with my set of symptoms had Asperger's rather than ADHD. This pretty much explained why all ADHD meds didn't work for me.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Your Aspie score: 51 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 139 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Burden (Aug 22, 2011)

I got a score of 43..


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

I was diagnosed with HFA (high functioning autism) and PDD-NOS (pervasive developmental disorder).


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> I just took the test again and this time I answered all the questions (Apparently I missed a few last time):
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Okay I did this quiz, but this time I was much more conservative with my answers and got a totally different result:










Your Aspie score: 110 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 103 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

It shows how unreliable these tests are. A lot of these questions could be answered yes, just because of SA and other co-morbid conditions. I really need a professional to tell me if I am or not.


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

I haven't done the test but I just read the report my psychologist made three years ago, explicitly stating that I have Asperger's. I used to reject any form of autism at that time but after looking it up today I can't deny it any longer. However, it gives me some relief to know I'm not alone in this.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I retook the long test (I took it a few months ago; don't remember what I got.) Anyway.








Aspie score: 142/200.
Neurotypical: 65/200


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

21 for the first test, apparently I'm similar to a computer scientist.

Second test









Your Aspie score: 36 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 152 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

short test: 32 long test: 124


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Milco said:


> 11
> 
> Bit surprised I'm 10 points lower than "Average computer scientist" since I studied computer science myself :um


Took the longer test now as well.

Your Aspie score: 46 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 151 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical










Therapists keep suspecting me of asperger's though.
I'm not sure why they do, but it's quite upsetting.
If only they'd bother to ask about my life instead of concluding solely based on recent social rejection and being stuck in life :roll


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

19	Average male scientist, and average male or female physicist


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

20


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I scored a 24.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Short test - 16

Long test - 
Your Aspie score: 76 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 123 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical











I've done these tests before and always score roughly the same. I don't get it. I've serious social problems but it doesn't come up in these tests... It's kind of invalidating. I feel like these tests aren't tapping into the problem for me. I think there might be a whole other side to the autism spectrum that researchers haven't figured out yet. And it's probably mainly women on that side.


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)

35 on the short one. Just out of curiosity, would there be any point to being diagnosed properly for this (provided you have it). I mean, is there specific counselling or something that's different to what you would get for normal anxiety disorders and/or depression?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

*







*

Your Aspie score: 101 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 91 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

33


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This thread is going to go on for years, isn't it?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Theologic said:


> 24 and I'm apparently an Average Math Contest winner????! WHAT?! lol


lol I got the same! I'm terrible in math, what a horrible joke xP


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

22
My mother thinks I'm an Aspie because I have "problems" with people, but I don't see it.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Short Test = 30
Interesting....
Might explain a few things.


----------



## HanginInThere (Nov 5, 2012)

I scored 28 I don;t have a high IQ though. My memory is soooo bad, maybe because I used to drink alcohol all the time when I was younger...not anymore though


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

I was diagnosed as a child but don't agree with it, though I definitely have some other problems. My parents conveniently neglected to tell the professionals that I was growing up in an abusive environment when they were looking at my emotional, interpersonal, and behavioral difficulties.

By the way, I scored 15 on the short test, and on the long one:



> Your Aspie score: 50 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 142 of 200
> You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

I got 20, apparently average computer scientist/physicist/regular scientist? lol how is that quantifiable


----------



## Hexle (Jan 29, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 148 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 59 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

Would explain a lot, especially what happened before I developed SA and why I did. 

I tend to get 32-38 on the short one depending on when I take it and whether I ask someone else to rate me^^ I prefer the long one though, the short one seems too oversimplify things.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

14


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Do any of you with AS use some of the "weaknesses" you have as excuse to do less stuff at work, particularly stuff that is anxiety-provoking? I do. I hardly ever pick up the telephone unless I'm forced and try to limit talking to customers unless it's one on one and I don't feel rushed. Because other co-workers/my boss know about my deficiencies, I get away with it and just compensate by doing more of the activities that don't require interaction/talking or doing some of their tasks.


----------



## solitarysiren (Jun 21, 2012)

My score was 35. I haven't been diagnosed, but if I do have it, that would explain a lot. I feel really clueless about what to do in social situations rather than just anxious most of the time. People sometimes tell me that I say weird things.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I got 40 on the short quiz, apparently an "extreme" score.

Here's my results of the longer test:









I've never been diagnosed or anything. I probably don't have Asperger's, I just share many traits. But much of my social anxiety is triggered by not understanding social situations, so who knows...


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

I got 30 on the first test

And this on the second:
Your Aspie score: 91 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 121 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits










I guess I'm borderline aspie??? (does that even exist)
or just socially awkward I guess, since it's mainly communication where I'm bad at. Most likely because of SA


----------



## mist (Nov 22, 2012)

I scored 33 on the short quiz but 107/200 on the long test. I doubt that I meet the diagnosis criteria for an aspie though I have a few autistic traits. I have an aspie friend and he is very different than me. Maybe the short aspie quiz is not accurate?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I had wondered if I was an aspie for a long time but now know I am not. I am just very shy and have trouble understanding mine and other people's emotions and interpreting social cues properly plus I do have weak central coherence which makes it difficult to see the bigger picture as I tend to focus only on the thing I'm currently percieving.


----------



## DrPlease (Dec 5, 2011)

I was diagnosed with HFA when I was 6 so I tried to answer honestly. Thought I maybe slanted myself as being NT but still got a 37


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

31


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

28 on the short test

and for the long test:

Your Aspie score: 109 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 93 of 200









I guess it's quite average for a social anxious person


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 143 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 55 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie










All this said, I have been diagnosed by a doctor specializing in Autism.
Aspergers, Social Anxiety, Depression. Nice mix.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I scored 32 which makes sense since I am a diagnosed aspie.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I scored really highly on this test, but everyone in my life tells me that I'm not AT ALL. I don't have problems reading facial expressions and don't have any repetitive behaviors. I think just my natural tendencies as an INTP make me score higher than normal. Anyone else like this?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

the distribution of scores looks so nice :3

my score was 26 - i expected to score less than that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

According to the initial questionnaire, no, I do not have Asperger's. I scored a 19-20. Now, I feel bad because I expected to be a 21-22 with all the other smarties. I just don't prefer the library :lol.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

28


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

20

I don't really know what they mean with their examples. Like you're above a scientist or whatever.


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

I scored a 24, 'Average Math Contest Winner'. What the heck? I hate math. :um

I do find that I ramble on about things that no one else cares about, leading me to be self-conscious about what I said after the fact. This is also one of the reasons why I try to stay out of social interactions. :afr


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> Short test: 38.
> 
> Long test:
> 
> ...


I wish I had friends like you to talk to. We could spend all day discussing if infinity is a logical number or if the universe really expands forever. Most of my friends say I take things to literally and tone me out of their conversations.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

27.


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry for all the posts, but I just saw the long test. 
This is what I got:









Your Aspie score: 122 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 75 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

If someone could tell me what this means, that would be awesome.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

UnnamedSpecies said:


> I wish I had friends like you to talk to. We could spend all day discussing if infinity is a logical number or if the universe really expands forever. Most of my friends say I take things to literally and tone me out of their conversations.


I would, but this guy would be suspicious.


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

I Scored 29


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I scored 30. Does that make me borderline Asperger's? :stu


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> I would, but this guy would be suspicious.


Very, funny. I guess.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

*









*Your Aspie score: 147 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 49 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

short test: 35


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i got a 25...

its weird, i want to be a physicist and people who want to be a physicist score 19...


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I got a 35. It is true that I have poor social skills.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

22


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

23


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

25... I'm above an average math contest winner? ha ha...
yeah I know i haven't got it for sure.
and why are average female scientists way below average male scientists?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

It seems I don't know myself good enough to answer the questions honestly...

Edit: filled it in nevertheless and got 27


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I got 17, is it if you score lower you haven't got it where as if you score higher you are more likely to have it?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

*









*
Your Aspie score: 132 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 92 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Your Aspie score: 152 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 57 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

I couldn't be bothered to do the short test. It looked like I would have to count it up myself.


----------



## Blue Rose (Feb 5, 2014)

On the first test i got 31. 
I found the AQ test on a other site, here's the link http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aqtest.html
On the long test i got:
Your Aspie score: 81 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 104 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I think I just have certain things in common with it. Because I have things that I can't really relate to as well. Like I'm not obsessed with something to the point where I become an expert on the subject and my vocabulary isn't unusually large or anything like that. It's just a online test though so not accurate.


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

I know I'm not an aspie because I don't manifest their main traits, such as difficulty reading facial expressions and understanding sarcasm and also I don't obsess _too much_ over certain subjects, and I'm not smarter than the average, even though I also manifest other traits such as having a hard time dealing with changes and being "afraid" of intimacy in general and getting upset easily, but these are probably caused by my other issues.

In the first test I scored 27

In the second one I got this:
Your Aspie score: 143 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 84 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

I scored 11 on the short test.

For the second test I scored
Your Aspie score: 62 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 145 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical









According to this im defiantly not an aspie.I used to think I was one.because Im very eccentric but I cant relate at all to having obsessions with things, and not being able to read facial expressions.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, this thread is still up and running. 

Chipping in to say I was diagnosed with Asperger's quite a few months ago (mid 2013). Funny that this thread/test was a semi-accurate precursor when I took it in 2012.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tehuti88 said:


> 32. "Scores over 32 are generally taken to indicate Asperger's Syndrome or high-functioning autism, with more than 34 an 'extreme' score," so I guess I'm right on the cusp, huh? BTW I suck, suck, SUCK SUCK SUCK at math. :mum
> 
> I've had two people, a person online who has Asperger's, and my own psychologist, suggest Asperger's as a diagnosis for me, *but after looking into it I'm positive that's not my case.* Schizotypal personality disorder is another suggested diagnosis I've had (it's on my record, unlike Asperger's), and that sounds closer; I think it's my schizotypal tendencies that could look somewhat like Asperger's. Weird how many different ideas can be tossed out there at just one person!


I didn't remember having already replied, but there it is, my original reply from over a year ago. Considering some things I've learned on SAS since then (e. g., that not all Aspies are math geniuses, and some of them actually do experience empathy) my views have considerably changed...but I'm always leery of going too indepth about this subject, no matter how much I'd like to learn, lest I be seen as "jumping on the Aspie bandwagon." I tend to literally *barrage* people with questions for info and it pisses others off. 

Anyway...do I have it? Do I not have it? I don't know, I was never diagnosed; but then again there were a LOT of things we never bothered going over when I was in therapy, and now it's too late. (No more treatment is available for me.) All I can say is, if I DID have it, it'd sure explain a *LOT* of previously inexplicable behaviors of mine...behaviors I always just thought meant I alone was weird and annoying.

I score 32 (right on the border) almost every time I take the short test. My results for the other test...



tehuti88 said:


> :| ... I'm not sure what this means.


And yes..._still_ not quite sure what exactly that means. :|


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't even understand how to do the 1st test. I must be retarded as well.

Your Aspie score: 132 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 60 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie










I already went to a diagnostician and he said I wasn't aspergers but instead schizoid.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

i scored 34, which means i'm kinda borderline ... even though i've never officially been diagnosed with anything, except "weird "which others have pointed out numerous times...:teeth....i didn't get the chart i see others with ^^, cause the original test won't run properly on my browser so i did a similar one....*edit* i want to add i never really want to be labeled as anything, cause then i might fit into a predefined box, and i don't like that...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hm, I only *just* now noticed that the long test I took seems to be different from the one everyone else took, even though the resulting graph is in the exact same style. :| Does anyone have the link for it? *is very confused*


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm probably an idiot, but I barely understand what this even means. These tests usually have a bit of an explanation next to the graph that they produce. People like me need that. 

Your Aspie score: 111 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 87 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

  *







*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

For the people on here that think they have aspergers: How many of you actually need this chart?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

arnie said:


> For the people on here that think they have aspergers: How many of you actually need this chart?


I have AS but I'm proficient in reading facial expressions. Being into character animation/design since a young age helps, as both heavily rely on drawing character's facial expressions accurately to convey emotion. It's about catching them as they rapidly change and morph in conversation that is difficult. Usually I ignore faces in conversation because they are just too distracting. It overwhelms me to look at active visuals at the same time as processing speech. Intonation of voice usually helps me pick up emotions as an alternative to facial expression. However, there are some instances where this is problematic, i.e. sarcasm, when the intonation of voice differs drastically from facial expression of the speaker.


----------



## DevilKisses (Mar 5, 2014)

I was diagnosed with autism as a kid, but it was for the wrong reasons. My parents needed "help" with me. They took me to many people. No one could agree on a diagnosis. 

One person thought of autism. My parents were advised to go with that diagnosis because it will get them the most "help", not because it's the most accurate. 

When I was younger I had a lot of autistic-like behaviors. Most of them were caused by a lack of impulse control, rather than in inherent inability to read social cues. 

I did miss quite a few social cues, but that was mostly because I didn't pay attention to them. When I was ten I trained myself to pay more attention to social cues.

I improved a lot just by doing that. I never needed to consult a book. I think people that are actually autistic need a book in order to do that. 

I do have a lot of obsessive interests. I think those obsessive interests are caused by depression, anxiety, boredom, ADHD and general nerdiness instead of autism. 

Now I just say I have ADHD and social anxiety instead of autism. I think that explains who I am better than autism. Most of my "autistic symptoms" are just ADHD. The other symptoms are explained by anxiety and depression.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I was diagnosed as being severely autistic as a young child. Somehow that diagnosis was lost before I was adopted (I found this out from my birth mother, who put me up for adoption because she was single and couldn't give me the care the condition needed.) 

I was 28 before I received an official Asperger's diagnosis.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

This disorder was included in one of my first unprofessional "guessings".
I don't have Asperger's.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

First test is no longer working: Long test: Your Aspie score: 168 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 35 of 200


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Your Aspie score: 157 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 42 of 200


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Not an aspie. Still got this. Most likely due to my odd upbringing as a child.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Your Aspie score: 87 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 108 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

Did the short test on another site (I assume it was the same). I scored a 37. I have lately begun to suspect that I may be an "Aspie". But of course, I can't be sure unless I'm properly diagnosed. I'm quite good at reading faces, or at least images of faces. Real faces may be a bit harder though. The problem is that as an adult with Aspergers, you may have learned various ways to compensate for some of the deficiencies you had earlier.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

AceEmoKid said:


> ...but I'm proficient in reading facial expressions. Being into character animation/design since a young age helps, as both heavily rely on drawing character's facial expressions accurately to convey emotion.


It's similar with me, though descriptions in writing play a bigger part than artwork (but even though I suck at drawing _faces_, I seem to get the facial _expressions_ down right when I make the attempt...most of it relies on the eyes).

However, I've also gotten some outside indications that I'm not quite as good at reading other people's body language as I thought...I tried taking some sort of online test which quizzed people on facial expressions and whatnot and got so flustered with how poorly I was doing (I was SO SURE I was doing well) that I had to quit, it made me feel so stupid. ;_;

There are some faces on the chart that I would definitely use different emotions to describe them, not the ones given.



AceEmoKid said:


> It's about catching them as they rapidly change and morph in conversation that is difficult. Usually I ignore faces in conversation because they are just too distracting. It overwhelms me to look at active visuals at the same time as processing speech.


Hm...some similar things here, though I'd never paid much attention to them, I just figured it was ADD or something. :/ And I mainly ignore faces in conversation since I just can't stand making eye contact...



AceEmoKid said:


> Intonation of voice usually helps me pick up emotions as an alternative to facial expression. However, there are some instances where this is problematic, i.e. sarcasm, when the intonation of voice differs drastically from facial expression of the speaker.


And similar to my first comment, I like to think I'm decent at detecting (and projecting) sarcasm, but at the same time, there are lots of times when somebody is joking (not necessarily sarcasm) and I take them seriously/literally, or when somebody says something that in the back of my brain screams, "SARCASM!" yet I end up gingerly asking them if they're being sarcastic or not, just in case. Maybe I've been overestimating myself. ops


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Apparently I am very likely neurotypical.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I suspect that I'm on the autistic spectrum (low end), but I've never been officially diagnosed. I don't prefer to use the term Asperger's Syndrome.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Long test:
Your Aspie score: 124 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 85 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

I dont believe it.

I think tags bother everyone

I think loud noises bother everyone

I think most people don't want to hug a stranger or most of the other unpleasant things listed.

I think a lot of the stuff listed is typical. Maybe not...............???


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

Short test wouldn't work for me.

Long test:

Your Aspie score: 134 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 86 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I was diagnosed, but I highly doubt it tbh. Same with ADD.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Medication can cause side effects that could artificially create any condition . It hard to know if any were legitimate or happen before the factor. That is why medication is really stubborn. It makes me wonder if all my problems were mirror a side effect and induced which made the situation in the first place.

This why they should of done brain scans of before and after pictures when given medication.

All mental disorders are so similar in every criteria.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Short test: 26
Long test: Aspie: 102, Neurotypical: 112

"You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits"

I feel like sometimes I'm in an aspie mood where I can't stop thinking about past screw-ups and I'm all stuck in my head and shut out from the outside world. Then I have times when I feel like I'm incredibly in tune and mindful of myself and my surroundings and empathize with people I talk to.

I can see how my childhood might have f-ed me up. I was basically alone and friendless til I was in middle school and therefore I missed the stage in life when people would tell you when and how you were acting weird. As an adult, people simply avoid you if they don't like you or they gossip behind your back.


----------



## azureyoshi (Dec 26, 2012)

[redacted]


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

brooke_brigham said:


> Long test:
> Your Aspie score: 124 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 85 of 200
> You are very likely an Aspie
> ...


Labels are stupid, but I've always loved loud noises and hugs, personally. We're all different, and that's what makes everyone unique.


----------



## Painful (Aug 1, 2013)

Loveless said:


> I don't even need to take the test, I was diagnosed with it. Being autistic is my curse along with being ugly.


This. :um


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

these tests are most likely false

anyway im pretty sure i do have it. people can tell just by looking at me.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 91 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 115 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 151 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 61 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

This seems like a bad score.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 63 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 149 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 107 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 123 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits

*







*


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 95 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 132 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical










This is interesting, my psychologist last year said it's very likely that I'm on the spectrum.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 107 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 123 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 71 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 131 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

Either way I'm still a loser.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 61 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 164 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 78 of 200
Neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 135 of 200
Very likely neurotypical

On an entirely different matter, this is my 666th post. Number of the beast!


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Are these tests even accurate

Anyway im almost sure I have Aspergers


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

on a scale to 1-Aspergers. I have aspergers. Just need a diagnose it.


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

I was diagnosed with it, but it turns out I don't have it. I actually have A.D.H.D., the inattentive subtype yay!


----------

